# Pecan wood



## hogfan40 (Jan 12, 2010)

I live in nw arkansas, and running low on pecan wood, if anybody lives in the nw arkansas area, and knows where i might get my hands on some, could you please let me know. I have gatherd all i could from last january's ice storm, and getting low, and thats a bad thing.  lol

Thanks


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I usually end up going to sport academy in Fort Smith or Joplin Mo.


----------



## packmanjim (Jun 24, 2013)

I am looking for a rick of Pecan too!  I live in Rogers Ar. so if anybody knows where I can find some let me know, thanks.


----------

